# I have a blank app showing waiting



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

And it won't go away and I can't delete it any ideas?  You all are brilliant and I know someone will know what to do.  It happened when I was getting Pages And installing it I think...

I am baffled


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Have you tried turning your device off and restarting it?


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> Have you tried turning your device off and restarting it?


See I told you BRILLIANT! That never even crossed my mind. I would love to blame the bug I am still fighting but I probably wouldn't have thought of it even clear headed . Thanks a million!


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

luvshihtzu said:


> Have you tried turning your device off and restarting it?


 OMG! I had this exact same problem and came on here to hopefully find the answer. It worked!! Thank you so much


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Kindled Spirit said:


> OMG! I had this exact same problem and came on here to hopefully find the answer. It worked!! Thank you so much


I'm so glad I'm not the only one


----------

